# NEW 20FT "SCAT CAT"



## superproboat (Apr 3, 2008)

Just trying to get some input on our new cat boat "Scat Cat" See at

http://www.proboatcustoms.com
*







*


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

Just looks like another cat...........nothing wrong,just alot of cat boats out there now.I like the Tran-Cat the best out of all the cat boats.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Very nice looking boat....My parents live in Granite Shoals and I would like to stop by and check out your boats..BTW they are setting in the best built trailer ever.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice looking boat line. I live in Dripping and work west Austin. I may come see you some time soon.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

there is not much to comment on that pic or the ones on your website. try a bow shot to see how the cat is set up, and a stern. it seems like a good boat, price and features are what make it marketable. i know you are busy but if you want better input we need more information. as mentioned good choice in the trailer selection. what outboards are you using, and what sets this boat apart from your competitors. (without using specifics of course i dont want a argument from your statements.)


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

move the bow lights up out of the spray

rods in those holders are gonna bang on the grab bar

console/windshield is too narrow, widen it and use surface mount rodholders at least 4 ea side

can't tell of it has a troll motor pad

leaning post needs storage box


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

I too, am not a fan of narrow consoles, don't like rod holders too close to operator, and what kind of shallow water performance.


----------



## superproboat (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the imput! I took kcliff's advice & put some more pics on. About the console, we did have to re-design the grab rail to go inbetween the rod holders so they would not hit. Chris @ Coastal Bend Marine was the first to bring that up. I do have a new design console in the works. Seems like alot of fishermen don't won't the poles in front of them while underway. Our new console won't have rod holders in them. The leaning post is not standard. You can have whatever you want as a leaning post. We will be rigging this boat tomarrow & I'll get back to you with the performance.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

can you post a pic of the rear down by the tunnel?


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

cool boat, when do you expect to have more made, and what is your recommended set up


----------



## superproboat (Apr 3, 2008)

Lake LBJ Marineland in Kingswood is rigging it with a Yamaha 150hp 4stroke this weekend. We will be testing it out next week. I'll post the results then.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

The tunnel- cat style looks like an ultracat to me??? Not the same, but close....

Nice lookin rig, I live in Marble Falls and I have seen it everyday on my way thru Kingsland for work.


----------



## superproboat (Apr 3, 2008)

What I meant to say was Lake LBJ Marineland in *Kingsland. *Not Kingswood... My Bad!


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Levi said:


> The tunnel- cat style looks like an ultracat to me??? Not the same, but close....
> 
> Nice lookin rig, I live in Marble Falls and I have seen it everyday on my way thru Kingsland for work.


Looks like a knock off of the Ultra Cat to me. Looks like they changed the rear inside deck to have side water outlets and other than that, identical. Even has the same console.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

slot in last pic to drain trough ???

at least 24 gals fuel if running 150 hp motors

if front seat is just dry storage, you might consider making it flat faced and put another cooler there.

prewired for troll motor up front

switch panel up away from knees and out of the weather


----------



## CMC (Feb 11, 2008)

The hull is very similar to the Explorer Attackaflat 20 and old Shoalwater Bajo. The only difference I saw is the new Attackaflat has a wider tunnel slot in the top as of the 07 model year, before then the tunnel slot was the same. The console in the boat is the same as the small Ultra Cat console. Layout and construction look great, with full composite stringers, looked to be Nida-Core, on the website. If they are rigging with a 150 4 stroke, I would suggest a TRP gearcase, the boat will run scary skinny, as well as a set of 9x12 Lenco tabs. 

Glenn


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

It does look like another "knock off" from the original Joel Euton/Bajo design...


----------



## superproboat (Apr 3, 2008)

*Knock off?*



scb factory said:


> It does look like another "knock off" from the original Joel Euton/Bajo design...


I'd like to see this "*Bajo" *design your talking about. How many knock offs have been made with this Bajo? I'll send a pic to Joel and ask him what he thinks.
Also... It's not a Ultra Cat look-a-like, however I did buy the Destiny Tunnel V. line from Joel Euton a few years back & I do use the same console.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

The way I understand it, the Bajo 200 SX was designed by Joel in the late 80's-early 90's and built by Shoalwater.

http://2coolfishing.org/classifiedads/index.php?a=2&b=2836

If you purchased the molds, no harm done. The best of luck to you.
I bet she will go super shallow, and with talk of a TRP making a return w/ more HP and HDPI...


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Looks like you have put the Baywarrior molds to good use.


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

superproboat said:


> I'd like to see this "*Bajo" *design your talking about. How many knock offs have been made with this Bajo? I'll send a pic to Joel and ask him what he thinks.
> Also... It's not a Ultra Cat look-a-like, however I did buy the Destiny Tunnel V. line from Joel Euton a few years back & I do use the same console.


The older Bajo design is what shoalwater markets as their current 21' Cat model.


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

So then it's an Ultra Cat/Shaolwater Cat knock off.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

i told you this would happen


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I have seen alot of tunnel designs and was curious what each one does and how you came up with your idea. Blue Wave has a partial tunnel that is round, Majek Redfish is similar but more square, the Illusion is a combination of full tunnel and partial tunnel.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

SHOALWATER TV said:


> So then it's an Ultra Cat/Shaolwater Cat knock off.


http://ultracatboats.com/Tunnel.asp

Looks similar but the ultracat tunnel is wider in the front and tapers off as you get to the rear. Now the top looks similar and if he bought the TV mold from AO boats then that explains the use of the same console.


----------



## superproboat (Apr 3, 2008)

*Scat Cat*

For everyone trying to figure out where this boat design came from, We bought the molds from Jack @ Bay Warrior. This was his 20' cat boat called the Salt Shaker. We have changed it only by building it with 100% composite materials. Also the deck design is ours. We just got back from test driving it with a Yamaha 150hp 4stroke. WOW! what a rush!! 50mph with 3 men on board. It drafts 6 inches. turns on a dime, what a hole shot! We've got a 3 blade 19pitch prop on it now. Thinking maybe a 3 blade 21p or a 4 blade 19p may do it even better. We took a video of the hole shot now if someone can tell me how to put it on here that would be great! Thanks for your help.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Now will it hold up as good as Jacks ?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Gotta love the haters...LOL


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

scb factory said:


> The way I understand it, the Bajo 200 SX was designed by Joel in the late 80's-early 90's and built by Shoalwater.


If memory serves me correct the Bajo came out in '96-'97. It was basically a Laguna made into a cat.


----------



## superproboat (Apr 3, 2008)

I was wondering if *Paradog *was going to put his 2 cents in!
Ofcourse that's all it was worth..... 2 cents....


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

superproboat said:


> I was wondering if *Paradog *was going to put his 2 cents in!
> Ofcourse that's all it was worth..... 2 cents....


might want to sprinkle a few of these in with a statement like that>>>> :slimer: :biggrin: 

my 2 cents


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

OH!!!!!!!!!! Its Piranha not Superproboats just keep at it u might figure it out.


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

superproboat said:


> We took a video of the hole shot now if someone can tell me how to put it on here that would be great! Thanks for your help.


Upload to Youtube & paste a link into this thread.


----------



## superproboat (Apr 3, 2008)

WE ARE IN HOUSTON TODAY WITH A YELLOW 20ft CAT SHOWING DEALERS.IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE BOAT GIVE ME A CALL ,AND I WILL BE GLAD TO MEET WITH YOU 830-388-0325 THANKS


----------



## hotfoot (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't know what all is changed from the Salt Shaker but the smaller console is going to be much better for fishing around for sure. After being in one numerous times I can say that for sure. The boat does do shallow water very, very well. Don't understand the 150 max though. A 175 yamaha with the TRP option would be the ticket. The 150 TRP works great for sure.


----------



## superproboat (Apr 3, 2008)

The Scat Cat _is _rated for up to a 175hp. ( I'll change the specs on the website to reflect that.) A 150hp Yamaha 4stroke seemed to push it just fine @ 50mph. We're going to put a 115hp on our next one to see how it performs. If it works out it will be a sweet package for under $30k.


----------



## superproboat (Apr 3, 2008)

This is the yellow Scat Cat we are putting a 115hp on. Talked to Neil @ Red Man Guide Service out of Sea Drift who's got a Salt Shaker & he loves the performance of these boats. He said he would be glad to take someone out if they were interested in the Scat Cat. Call Neil @ 512-496-3256 cell


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

i like the forward deck and where you put the hatches. I would think they would less likely be stepped on at the spot providing more use before they break- it is hard keeping those things from breaking. no offense but i want to see a more attractive color than yellow or red- sorry i had to find something to complain about or it wouldnt be a valid post


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

lookin good,

still not crazy about the under bow running lights, looks like a maintenance headache.
white light on tall mast post on top of console to be legal. same for the popup cleats, maybe offer them as an option.

maybe a large center molded glass bow hatch with a long piano hinge and a lip over the back, big enough to get life jackets and duffle bags into and do away with the other 2 ? these style boats always hurt for storage. 

then add a 6" deck plate up front to get to troll motor mount

center console needs to be "2-man wide" as we discussed

maybe consider a hinged plexi cover for the switches or since they appear to be recessed , move down to the vert. surface below

move tow eyes to outside corners so a bridle wont rub on the motor


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

The trolling motor pad is to small, the cleats wont pop up after a 1yr glass the console to the floor those few screws wont stay in it long at all.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

paragod said:


> The trolling motor pad is to small, the cleats wont pop up after a 1yr glass the console to the floor those few screws wont stay in it long at all.


Dang paragod I was just typing that same thing about the console!


----------



## superproboat (Apr 3, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE GREAT IN PUT PARAGOD , SORRY WE GOT OFF ON A BAD NOTE THANKS AGAIN


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

No hard feelings here ! I get complaints from time to time I sure try to make it right and change it so I dont have to to do it again. Your boats are pretty but a few things will have to change to make it last 20 - 30 yrs I feel. Some guys may not agree but a good boat can last that long. I have owned and run them !


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

thats a good looking color! I am diging on the yellow! great job!


----------



## superproboat (Apr 3, 2008)

*Boat Shows*

We are going to be at the San Antonio Boat show with the new Scat Cats & the new 17' High Side Piranha. Come check them out! We will also be in the Corpus Christi show this weekend but will only have a Piranha 21' TV to show. :cop:


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Not to be a hater but...
it looks kind of like a knock-off of an Ultracat/Explorer Attackaflat/ Shoalwater Bajo/Destiny/Bay Warrior/Majek RFL/TV mold/AO Boats.
Hehe... Nice looking boat


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Add a spacer to the motor mount. It does help to have a little more set back on this boat. Helps to get the bow up while running. I will see about getting up to see you sometime...


----------



## superproboat (Apr 3, 2008)

Now


----------



## superproboat (Apr 3, 2008)

*Now selling direct to the public in the houston area*

Proboat custom's is now selling piranha boats the skinny water boats direct to the public in the houston area ck out our web sit proboatcustoms.com thanks for looking give us a call for more info 830-597-7601


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

I may have missed it, but how much are those cats???


----------



## west bay chaser (May 3, 2005)

Nice boat, I could care less if its a knock off, some of those boats worked well. My guess is that somewhere down the line someone popped a mold off a Scat 208 built down in Harlingen and added a full tunnel. A buddy has owned one he bought new about 17 years ago and just had it refurbished. His has that same style tunnel (but not a full tunnel) and it has served him well. I like the looks of it and wish you the best with the sales.


----------



## Cat's Meow (Sep 5, 2006)

*Use of the term "Cat Boat"*

The term "cat boat" is used inappropriately when it is used to describe or refer to a modern power catamaran. The "cat boat" is a particular type of sailing craft that was developed in New England in the 1700's to 1800's by watermen who worked the Atlantic waters-lobstering, fishing, general transportation whatever. It is a genuine American (Yankee) icon. The cat boat was distinguished by a very wide beam, relative to length, with a single gaff-rigged sail on a mast located very near the bow of the boat. They are still built and sailed today, though not seen often in Texas (twenty years ago a resident at Key Allegro in Rockport kept a genuine Beetle Cat at KA and that was the only one I have actually seen in Texas).
I hope I have not offended anyone by attempting to clarify this bit of boat nomenclature.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Cat's Meow said:


> The term "cat boat" is used inappropriately when it is used to describe or refer to a modern power catamaran. The "cat boat" is a particular type of sailing craft that was developed in New England in the 1700's to 1800's by watermen who worked the Atlantic waters-lobstering, fishing, general transportation whatever. It is a genuine American (Yankee) icon. The cat boat was distinguished by a very wide beam, relative to length, with a single gaff-rigged sail on a mast located very near the bow of the boat. They are still built and sailed today, though not seen often in Texas (twenty years ago a resident at Key Allegro in Rockport kept a genuine Beetle Cat at KA and that was the only one I have actually seen in Texas).
> I hope I have not offended anyone by attempting to clarify this bit of boat nomenclature.


pffffft :an6:


----------



## Reel Sweet (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice lookin boat


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Have u switched molds yet?


----------



## superproboat (Apr 3, 2008)

We have changed the molds ,the shop #is 830-596-7601 cell #is 830-385-6693 for more info thanks for looking .


----------

